# Bellts Bomb!



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

My BOTL @bellts caught me smoking on a dog rocket last week and kindly let me know that friends don't let friends do that kinda thing. He quickly engaged a heat-seeking baccy bomb and obliterated my mailbox with these tasty looking dudes. One of these I've tried, two are on my list of things to try, and the others look awesome. Thanks, Tim. I really appreciate the gesture. You're a gentleman and a scholar.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice, Tim is an amazing brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

......


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice, you got the BELLT for being a bad boy!


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> My BOTL @bellts caught me smoking on a dog rocket last week and kindly let me know that friends don't let friends do that kinda thing. He quickly engaged a heat-seeking baccy bomb and obliterated my mailbox with these tasty looking dudes. One of these I've tried, two are on my list of things to try, and the others look awesome. Thanks, Tim. I really appreciate the gesture. You're a gentleman and a scholar.
> View attachment 210698
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't remember it going down like that... I must've been drunk :nod: (It happens...)


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great looking lineup, WTG @bellts


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@TexaSmoke good way to start your weekend!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Scotchpig my thoughts exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Hit!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Lots of maduro goodness


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Lots of maduro goodness


I am a Maddie fan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Maduro madness. Enjoy.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Nice work @belts 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice maduro hit right there..


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another great hit today - did I miss the memo or something ? Nicely done @bellts


----------

